# Electric Blue Crayfish and IAL



## welok (Jul 20, 2015)

When breeding Electric Blue Crayfish, do Indian Almond Leaves help at all? I've seen the recommendations for shrimp, but not for crawdads. Has anyone tested it?


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

Not that I am aware of. With all my crayfish I add dried oak leaves and of course pvc sections too small for the adults. The babies can hide in the leaves and babies seem to feed off the microbes produced. If you have some drift wood to add all the better.


----------



## Jim Gilbertson (Aug 25, 2015)

From what ive read its very easy to breed crays, just supply good food, clean water, and a place to do it


----------

